# ICD 9 pointers



## mmendoza (Aug 27, 2008)

I have sudenly received alot of denials stating that MC only accepts the first 4 DX codes as pointers. Has anyone heard of this? What should I do if I need all my Dx?

I for some reason think this is a clearing house issue but I would appreciate any feed back.

MONICA


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 27, 2008)

Since there are only 4 places for dx codes on a paper claim form, wouldn't it be the same for an electronic claim?


----------



## mmendoza (Aug 27, 2008)

We no longer bill on paper claims, but our system allows more than 4. When I bill other carriers that have more Procedures or Dx (than lines avalable on claim form) it prints 2 pgs. 

Thanks for your imput


----------



## jlalmond (Aug 27, 2008)

*clearing house/software issue*

We have had this same issue come up.  It is more of a clearinghouse/software issue than medicare.  Yes, there are only 4 places for dx but we have been able to leave some off and add others for different cpts.  Now we have to separate them off of original claim to get them sent out.  Talk to your clearinghouse and software providers and see what they can suggest.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 27, 2008)

http://www.donself.com/documents/diagnosis-pointer.pdf


----------



## mmendoza (Sep 3, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank you all for your imput, I now have a clear idea.


----------

